# what do you guys have for an XC bike?



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a great set of XC trails at my disposal that i almost never ride, because I dont have the bike for it. So Im gonna get an XC bike or a bike that I will ride XC.

I ride XC country like I ride DH out of the seat and at a sprint (i can only ride for like an hour and a half) so a typical long stem high seat kinda bike is not gonna work. I rode xc last year on rental trek ex-7's (08 abp ones) and never really liked it ( i think it had a lot to do w. the stem and qr flex fest fork)

My current bike is a 35lb SC bullit. its a 7" bike but being pretty light it climbs fine, but I dog it out of corners and in flats when I ride it XC because it is too much travel.

So I want something snappy, light, and with a familiar 4x,dh,dj geometry on a bike that is meant to be pedaled.

I work at a santa cruz and trek dealer so something from them would be nice a heckler, remedy, or a hardtail?

I want to see what you if anything you guys are running maybe give me some ideas. Is a 6" all mtn/SS bike going to be to much or is hardtail going to be slow on the downhills and not as jumpable on trail.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I either ride my 36.5 lb bottlerocket or my 34lb Double. I ride with my seat pretty low compared to xc'ers, but then again, I do a lot of other things they won't do.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

i ride a typical xc hardtail, an Iron Horse warrior, i just ride with my seat low, (pretty much slammed lol) and with a shorter stem than stock, its got a pretty crappy fork but i dont really notice the 9mm flexy-ness on an xc trail


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

32.5 pound Iron Horse MkIII with a Pike 454, Gamut P20 single ring, Mavic 729's, and Juicy 7's (7" front/rear).

Gearing is 34t and 11/32t.

It's good.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

21.5 pound Klein hardtail. Fun.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I kinda want to swap our my Kikapu with a Remedy or something longer travel but still lightweight. Unfortunately I already have the Kikapu and it's paid for, which lessens my want to go down to the LBS and buy a Remedy.


----------



## jutny (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got an old 3" travel Schwinn Carbon Fiber Homegrown Fully that i used to race XC on, and more this year I ride on my ReignX set up nice and stiff.


----------



## thump (Aug 10, 2007)

spxoo said:


> Is a 6" all mtn/SS bike going to be to much


There can never be too much. My XC bike is a 38.5 pound Uzzi VPX.

If you want a good pedaling bike with a short cockpit then grab one of the Intense SS's that are going on blowout sale everywhere right now. I think Chainlove had them for 1100. The VPP would be more efficient at pedaling than your single pivot but still able to take the abuse of your current 7".


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't have an assembled XC bike but when I do get it reassembled, it will be my 2003 RM Edge. It was my FR/SS bike up until last year when I stripped parts off it to use on the BR. Now that the BR has the parts that were intended for it on it, it's time to clean up and reassemble the Edge with new and working parts.
It weighed around 29 lbs with the DH bar, Thompson Shorty and those heavy ass slime tubes. It should weigh around 26 or 27 with light XC parts, and a shorter fork (than the Zoke DJ II) on it.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

thump said:


> There can never be too much. My XC bike is a 38.5 pound Uzzi VPX.
> 
> If you want a good pedaling bike with a short cockpit then grab one of the Intense SS's that are going on blowout sale everywhere right now. I think Chainlove had them for 1100. The VPP would be more efficient at pedaling than your single pivot but still able to take the abuse of your current 7".


Yeah there is such a thing as too much. what is the travel of a SS like 6.5" and usually weigh what 35lbs, sounds a lot like what I already have which is too slow or too much travel.

Im looking for another bike to be ridden almost strictly XC (DH backup). The XC trails where I live (kingdom trails, vt) are fast and twisty w. rolling hills. I need something snappy that pedals well very well, but still stout enough to be ridden fast and aggressively and jumped. set-up with a 20mm fork w. 140-160 travel and a 1x9 drivetrain

Im leaning more towards a short travel DJ/4x bike like a double. or a chromo hardtail. but is riding a jump bike XC fun at all.

I have a jump bike that I dont really like too, with some good parts on it, any thoughts on making it more trail friendly. Like some gears a travel adjust fork.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

rocky mountain etsx is the best "XC" bike i have ever ridden, its slack at 68 for an xc bike. light. snappy. fun.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

This is what I ride on occasion


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

i ride my preston for primarily XC stuff but it can still rail just about anything. still kinda chubby though. maybe look into a covert if it's more of a dedicated XC rig. It's gonna be super durable too cuz it's a transition. just another thought. I really like my preston as an all around bike and don't mind the extra weight, makes the descents a lot more fun.


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

I ride a specialized stumpjumper, and i love the geometry. It was also a fun bike to play around with on skateramps


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a great thread. This same conversation came up this weekend in my garage. I am trying to justify purchasing another bike, so I figured an XC bike would do it. I would like a light full suspension to rip around on some of the local XC trails here. Something that I can pedal, get in a little better shape, and most importantly something I would enjoy pedaling for hours. The Blur came up in the conversation, but I have never even seen one, more less have any input on one.. The blur "sounds" like a good candidate tho.. 

But I am mainly posting so I can get some ideas too.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

well if you think your 7" bike is too much I'd say you'd have to look either in the heckler or blur 4X range of travel or a HT. If you are just looking to have fun on XC trails then I'd say you'd want something like a short travel Slope Style or DJ type rig. Just pick out something that you can get 2 chain rings on and a front brake.

But I do ride a Ibex Trophey that is a one size too small. I ended up picking up this bike after ripping my local buff XC loop on my 24". I went with the XC bike that is too small because it had a low bb and a steep HT, as I wanted something I that felt similar to my BMX rig.

But looking back on it I think something with a slacker HT might work out better.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

our shop just recently picked up a foes xct-5 for a rental. we're a dh/fr shop so we built it up with like a 5in fox fork, and alot of lighter fr components. it's 34 pounds, so on the heavier side, but i couldn't believe how good it rides. i was able to beat xc riders on their 28lb carbon bikes and could still jump stuff. it's not too tall, and it just felt like a light FR bike that climbs amazing


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

ok ok. I think ive got it now. 5" trail bike with a travel adjust fork (pike or 36). and I will prolly get something that is like a 18", (i am 6' 2")

the blurs are nice no doubt. We have both a medium and large at the shop where I work. I think I would ride the large SC's with a short post and stem. they are super fun to ride around the parking lot. The builds we have are definitly xc with like 90mm stems and triple rings. but I think the trek ex's, for the money are much nicer. other bikes prolly a better deal too.

so theres an idea instead of a remedy a trek ex.8 with a bigger adjustable fork short stem and a chain guide. and in that bike a medium.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

nmpearson said:


> our shop just recently picked up a foes xct-5 for a rental. we're a dh/fr shop so we built it up with like a 5in fox fork, and alot of lighter fr components. it's 34 pounds, so on the heavier side, but i couldn't believe how good it rides. i was able to beat xc riders on their 28lb carbon bikes and could still jump stuff. it's not too tall, and it just felt like a light FR bike that climbs amazing


totally! the weight of my bullit doesnt slow me down much at all. I can keep up with most anyone on sustained climbs, but its in the flats and gradual pitches that I feel like the extra suspension is holding me back.

and I think with a 6" "all mountain" bike that is light enough to pedal up the hill and big enough to "tackle gnarly decents" isnt going to be leaps and strides better than my 7" freeride bike on XC.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

gary fisher rig 29er. about the funnest bike i've ever owned for environments that don't have chairlift access or real jumps.

big wheels just monstertruck over the chunder, while being lite and nimble. singlespeed is way fun and low maintenance. 

setup with a short stem, wide bars and platforms so it feel pretty natural going from the other bikes to the 29er.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

dbl post...oops...


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

I have On-One Inbred with Pike and light 2,4 tires as my XC/all-round bike. I will not win XC races on it (14, kg is not light, but it won't break anytime soon), but it's so much fun on trails, especially smooth, flowy singletrack parts that I don't really care. Nice steel hardtail is what works for me.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

spxoo said:


> ok ok. I think ive got it now. 5" trail bike with a travel adjust fork (pike or 36). and I will prolly get something that is like a 18", (i am 6' 2")
> 
> the blurs are nice no doubt. We have both a medium and large at the shop where I work. I think I would ride the large SC's with a short post and stem. they are super fun to ride around the parking lot. The builds we have are definitly xc with like 90mm stems and triple rings. but I think the trek ex's, for the money are much nicer. other bikes prolly a better deal too.
> 
> so theres an idea instead of a remedy a trek ex.8 with a bigger adjustable fork short stem and a chain guide. and in that bike a medium.


Based on how you've been describing your riding and what you want out of your "XC" rig, I'd say whatever you get, make sure it has the geometry to be a fun bike to ride/jump.(I presume you really don't want a carbon hardtail with a 200mm stem and a seatpost specifically designed to be surgically joined to your posterior?  )
I would have said Remedy or Blur LT for sure, out of the brands you listed - both can be built very light and pedal friendly, and still be up for it when you need to have a bit of a go....
The modified EX8 build you talk about there sounds closer to a Remedy anyways, and I think the Remedy will be a more "sorted" ride out of the box....for this kind of riding, anyway.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

blur lt would be an ill bike...esp with like a light fox/lyrik/pike and not too xc oriented. i know i feel more comfortable on a bike that's not completely xc...but i guess i'm just too familiar with my blindside to like full on xc bikes


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

In March 08 I bought a Stumpy FSR for just this very purpose. I wanted something to rock the local XC trails with. I'll tell you - the FSR fits the bill for light, snappy, fast, pedalable - but I really have been impressed with the amount of thrashing it can take. I've done some kickers, drops, jumps, etc. as well as some blazing downs over surprising gnar. This bike took it all in stride... amazing. Raally a good choice if you can be comfortable on one. Go for a test ride!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Blur 4x with a travel adjustable fork :thumbsup:


----------



## RadChad (Jul 12, 2005)

Pitch...


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

90% of the time my Trek Remedy an d sometimes my SC Blur 4x depending where I go riding


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

For XC/AM I ride a XL Maveric Durance, 6" (152mm) travel, 32lbs (14.5kg) with triple crown fork. Simple, light, efficient. Pass the XC guys up, hang with the DH guys down. Also check out the Turner 5-Spot, RFX, or Sultan depending on your flavor. Canfield has some nice options too. Riding is believing!


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Prophet. Adjustable geo and and 130 - 150 fork means it can do the XC and be fun if you find somewhere to play along the way.

Dirt mag have always raved about it's versatility. They're also quite taken with the Cannondale Rush carbon (this months issue)


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

giant trance 2


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the five-0 at 32lb or whatever. it gets the job done and i can still huck when desirable.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Blur 4x with a travel adjustable fork :thumbsup:


if by travel adjustable fork do you mean pike... then hellls yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

spxoo said:


> My current bike is a 35lb SC bullit. its a 7" bike but being pretty light it climbs fine, but I dog it out of corners and in flats when I ride it XC because it is too much travel.
> 
> Sail.


get a different shock that locks out on climbs .....also you need to peddle smoother to stop the bouncing....you could also ride with a heavier spring....Might want to get a lighter wheelset and smaller tires for XC rides....bottom line...a bullit is a nice, burly XC rideable bike

But my XC bike is a 28 pound Specialized stunt jumper.....


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I use the same bikes for everything; Canfield Balance (replacing it with a Firebird though) and my Yeti DJ.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

the stuff i ride ranges from dh to pure xc but it doesnt sound like ya want a pure xc rig. 6' plus on a 18" that can jump and be a back up dh bike? deff not xc. the remedy is hella cheap on EP so thats a no brainer and with the latest closeout sheet, some light bits can be had for next to nuthin. bet ya can get that pig down into the mid to lower 30's without spendin more than a few hunny at worst. the sc is a good bike but watch for bearing issues although i hear thats gettin better.

used spots are plentiful and cheap as hell now that the dwl frame is out. arguably the best 5.5" trail/xc non-mini link frame there is. jumpable as all get out and could be forced into dh duty on the right course under a smooth rider. a u turn pike make these bikes shine. air shocks and a sensible spec keep em at 35 to 37 lbs. the dwl bike is a insanely stable bike no matter how ya ride and corners/brakes/accelerates better than any bike ive ridden. a huge jump from the previous frame if ya ask me but juuuuuust a bit more money.

maybe a flux could do it for ya. at 4", its not widely thought of as a dh bike cuz its not but its more trailable than folks think till they try it in the chunk. its more of a handful when things get steep so ya gotta pay attention to yer line on the way down but goin up.... holy shyt this thing is a riot! typical turner longevity and cs. ive seen pics of some cat killin it in a dh race on 1 of these.

but to answer yer question, i mess with these 4 dependin on my mood.
'00 stinger: 24lbs. a fockin 1 track rocket!
'02 homegrown: 22lbs. fun and fast.
'96 burner: 26lbs. still a blast 13 years later.
'07 rfx: 32lbs. epic, techy titilation! a great all around smile machine.​


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Having more fun on this than the fully. . . Shes built up heavy and a 1x9 but mmm I'm happy. I dunno, I'd say build up a fun burly HT. With pedals she weighs around 32-33, my AM/DH whatever fully weighs about 37-38 (enduro pro). . . 

I'd say build/buy a bike you can have just as much fun on on any trail with a few compromises (travel, gears, you pick n choose), just like what Ken said. . . different bikes, same riding. 

I always thought heavy and more travel, but it's a different, speedier world out there on some trails that never used to be as much fun.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

generic alu XC frame, deore components, and a Marz XC 600 fork. cheap build, but its just for the occasional XC ride. doesnt see much dirt time compared to my DH bike so, no use splurging on parts.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Jekyll_Jockey said:


> if by travel adjustable fork do you mean pike... then hellls yeah:thumbsup:


Ugghh...it's actually a really old Manitou Sherman but it's still kickin' so no need to replace. Here she is in her natural environment yesterday.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

banshee rune 
get one
you ll love it


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Ride what you got but if you looking at a new bike for xc but you ride a bullit then take care not to get too XC in terms of geo etc. I have been riding 1 bike for everything but now rebuilding my hartail after stealin parts for the fully. Hardtails are a great complement to a long travel fully and super fun, nice to have some variety. I think a xc ride is about putting milage in but still working on skillz to help DH or FR hence my long travel hardtail with adjustable fork. I drop it, jump it and still clock 20-30km. You never know what you will find on the trail and you mite as well have fun at the same time as getting fit.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> you ll love it


its a way of life.

f zappa 1979


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Last season I rode an Orange P7 hardtail. I've sold that and I've been slowly building a budget XC/AM bike. So far it's a Niner EMD hardtail with Maverick DUC32, King hubs/headset, XT shifting, WTB hoops and seat. It wasn't exactly what I wanted to build but I'm on a tight budget this year. I'll switch to a Heckler or Firebird next year.

-Kevin


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Knolly Endorphin is my current XC rig


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The same bike I get gnarly with on the DH. 
Iron Horse 6point.


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

My current "xc" bike is a 47lb giant glory. Although, I am probably going to get something closer to truckee trash's bike for non DH stuff.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally, my Enduro SL is my do it all bike. I've beefed it up to take on the more gnarly stuff, but it still pedals well. 
Others have recommended the Pitch or the Giant Reign in this thread....great bikes, but they sound like they will be 
too close to your DH rig to make sense as a second rig for XC/trails.

So here's another thought: the new Specialised FSRxc (the little brother to the Stump) got RAVE reviews as a 
fun, flickable, railable, lightweight XC/trail machine. It's got 120mm travel (4-5"), and well-sorted geo according to tests. 
Probably doesn't hurt that it is also significantly cheaper than a Stumpy. (in fact, MBUK stated that they don't see any 
real reason to pony up the dough for the Stump after riding the FSRxc).

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09FSRXC&eid=95

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

a 24lb tricked out to death BLT,


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sq225917 said:


> a 24lb tricked out to death BLT,


where are the pics of this steed you speak of?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I just put a deposit down on a Remedy 7.... not a bad bike for $2k on sale and only 31 lbs w/Lyric solo air fork.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I am rocking an 08 Specialized Stumpjumper 29er FSR, its a freakin awesome bike, it feels like a super fast 6" all mountain bike, i guess that is what a 4" travel 29er should feel like. Its super fast and super fun.


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

bionicon golden willow

descends like a dh bike thanks to the triple clamp forks.


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

Hope you don't descend like a DH bike on those tyres.....Ralphs have their place, but DH ain't it.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

my lightweight xc race machine...


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

In action


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

CD what bike is that, I saw you throw it up on another thread, but my minds not working right now. . . ???


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

honourablegeorge said:


> Hope you don't descend like a DH bike on those tyres.....Ralphs have their place, but DH ain't it.


nope... got the minions, with 819's... the bike is set up more for dh than xc since i prefer to haul ass down rather than up.:thumbsup:


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

who makes a good cheap chrmo trail/am hardtail preferably with vertical dropouts? (qr 135mm setup) 

Ive been thinking this over and it just obviously waaay cheaper. I understand when if I ride this hypothetical bike DH i will prolly be beating on it.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get a different shock that locks out on climbs .....also you need to peddle smoother to stop the bouncing....you could also ride with a heavier spring....Might want to get a lighter wheelset and smaller tires for XC rides....bottom line...a bullit is a nice, burly XC rideable bike
> 
> But my XC bike is a 28 pound Specialized stunt jumper.....


the bullit has a dhx air 5.0 w. propedal and a totem w. lock out, light wheels crossmax xl front and well the rear is not light generic 12x150 tubeless michelin 2.5. Bike is on a good diet at 35lbs. I could get new springs but Im not gonna go ****ing with my compression all the time trying to stiffen it up when 95% of the time I want it soft.

but when I do ride it xc I usually just leave it all open and squishy cause riding a 7" bullit all locked out kinda sucks.

I ride the bike xc and can keep up(for a little while), but I dont want to be the guy farting along managing to keep up on the dh bike I want to go fast. Like I said it climbs fine cause you just settle into the suspension and let the DH tires hook up. But Im still thinking more about mellow descents, flats and twisty trails where something snappy would make me go faster.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I have 2 bikes (well bikes that actually get any riding time on them). The first is the Knolly DT which weighs in at around 37 lbs. and then I just got a Titus Racer-X which weighs about 26 lbs. The Knolly is setup with a 1x9 and I use it for pretty much everything. I live on the Boston north shore which has lots of technical AM/Light freeride trails so the Knolly is perfect for that. I took it on several trips to Kingdom Trails last year and it was fantastic. Yeah, it's slower on the long climbs but it makes you strong. I was up with the front riders on every ride, so it certainly does not hold me back. I actually prefer it to my XC bike on XC trails because of the geometry. I train with the Knolly and then race with the Racer-x.

But that's not what you are looking for. If I lived at KT I would look for something different. I'd want it to be tougher than a true XC bike so I could ride the tougher trails w/o worrying. I'd also want a slacker HA than most XC level bikes. For me the ideal bike would be a Knolly Endorphin built up on the light side. I'd also look at the Pivot Mach5 or Turner 5 spot. All have about 5" of travel, are strong stiff frames, and exceptional peddlers.


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope you were riding on Burke with your knolly. I actually dont mind a steeper head tube angle, as long as the toptube and the stand over are right. but yes stoutness is important but slacker DH geometry is not necessary at all the KT trails are flat and smooth. so a steep head tube makes for better pedaling more and precision.


More techy xc i could see slack being more fun. 

.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

spxoo said:


> I hope you were riding on Burke with your knolly. I actually dont mind a steeper head tube angle, as long as the toptube and the stand over are right. but yes stoutness is important but slacker DH geometry is not necessary at all the KT trails are flat and smooth. so a steep head tube makes for better pedaling more and precision.
> 
> More techy xc i could see slack being more fun.
> 
> .


Of course I was riding the Burke side! That thing rocks the DH & Freeride trail. But, we normally do a couple of shuttles then we just continue and ride from the Burke side over to the Darling side and make a full day out of it.

btw,
I can't wait until the cut that new DH trail to J-Bar. J-Bar (when dry) is my favorite KT trail.

The steep HA will certainly help with climbs and basic flat XC riding but what about tearing down trails like Moose Alley. I'm not sure I'd like having a steep HA with the speed you get on those trails. I guess it'd be ok if you it wasn't overly steep. I'll have to do a day up there with my Racer-X to see how it compares.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

Truckee Trash said:


> CD what bike is that, I saw you throw it up on another thread, but my minds not working right now. . . ???


thats my super burly 07 chameleon:
saints w/34t ring & blackspire c4
code 5 203s
1x9 sram x9
lyrik 2-step
dt swiss 6.1's w/hope pro 2s and nevegal 2.35s, holy roller 2.4s or minion dh 2.5r/2.7f depending on the day
thompson x4 50mm
monkeybar ea70 1" risers w/ruffian lock-ons
thompson seatpost and sdg bel air saddle (its covered in mud so i have a different one on till i get unlazy and clean it)

no idea how much it weighs...


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

yeah see moose alley is a long climb with a sustained descent, I would prolly stick with the dh bike. my old 5" 4x kinda bike was so sweet on the lower mountain trails. 

So yeah I want something for the basic buff xc. so yeah I think a basic bike is in order.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Just picked this up for my new trail bike 05 Chameleon...Feels awesome with a pike u-turncan do xc fireroads, then just crank up the travel to 140mm and bomb down hills and single track...weighs about 26lbs...but that light compared to my 37lbs bighit spec


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I am digging on the chameleons. whats sizes are you guys running? and how tall are you?


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

mine is a medium and im about 5'8'' fits perfectly...im loving it and with a nice adjustable fork it can seriously do anything...I was initially scared of going back to a hardtail but it can take a beating...start looking on craigslist and ebay, picked this up on ebay for 800 shipped with a pike and full xt..running kenda nevegals 2.35 now and it seems the right balance between all mountain and xc, if you wanted more xc just throw on some 2.1s


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Blur 4x with a travel adjustable fork :thumbsup:


What he said but with a Pike U-Turn, a coil shock, and a gravity dropper.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

`


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

jhill said:


> mine is a medium and im about 5'8'' fits perfectly...im loving it and with a nice adjustable fork it can seriously do anything...I was initially scared of going back to a hardtail but it can take a beating...start looking on craigslist and ebay, picked this up on ebay for 800 shipped with a pike and full xt..running kenda nevegals 2.35 now and it seems the right balance between all mountain and xc, if you wanted more xc just throw on some 2.1s


same here. and im a big boy (200lbs naked) and not exactly the smoothest rider. its held up amazingly well.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

SamL, here you go, this shot is a few months old.









Med BLT: Rp23
Pace RC41 xcam
CK: headset, iso F&R
Mavic 717's wirth Sapim double butted comps/black.
Toiga Factory Mud, Latex tubes
Easton EC90
Juicy carbons, 160's
Smica bar ends and stem.
xtr RR carbon caged, ti spring kit
XTR shifters, ti bolted
Thomsn post
Selle SLR carbonio
KMC sl9X
11-27 Dura ace block, yeh i ride up hill too...
XT FR
XT chainset
Ritchey V4 micro road, pedals.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

For the XC poofterbikey days, I rock this:


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

well i was riding an '07 stumpy fsr but beginning of last summer but i found myself going for my double more and more till that's all i would use....it's not as efficient at pedalling as the stumpy but i was having much more fun riding it and it keeps up with my xc friends rigs for the most part...sold the stumpy and now just use the double for my trail riding....i also ride it for some light dh/fr aling with some djs so the build is as light as i wanted with keeping strength....with all that being said i am considering a remedy


----------



## Krisse_rf (Jul 17, 2008)

Santa Cruz Heckler 2005. This is the winter set up. No fenders in the summer and an air shock to make it light, about 12.6 kg / 28 lbs. I'm still hammering this thing pretty hard, Heckler is an awesome frame.

Higher resolution images.


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

2008 Sinister Gruitr. A little heavy at 35 lbs, but that's due to my build - a lot of DH stuff on it for potential "cross cannibalization" if parts are needed for the DH bike. It's a fun bike - good at trails, did a Super D race on it, and good for a little DJ as well. Other east coasters have done lighter/more XC friendly builds.


----------



## balog (Dec 5, 2008)

2009 Specialized P1 All Mountain up-graded with Recon U-turn and Avid levers.


----------

